# Hi i'm a newby



## kimbowbill (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm a single female i love the wild camping but find it quite lonely, i am looking to join up with like minded people and hopefully arrange meets, i have found a couple of free spots bu would like to know more,


----------



## lenny (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi and welcome Kimbo, you,ve found the best forum with the nicest guys and gals,Theres a possible Scottish meet in February and another at Hayfield (your neck of the woods) in early April.


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome Kimbowbil as Lenny says we are a friendly bunch, I was also on a narrowboat for 14 years before getting a van 6 years now. So try and get to Hayfield C&CC site for the w/e of 2/3/4/ april when the gang gather for a start the season meet.
Hayfield is a basic (cheap) site, no hookups, but the wardens are our pals and are holding a party to welcome us all back and if it is anything like the closing party, then we are in for a treat. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...53.306262,-1.483154&spn=0.700776,1.768799&z=9


----------



## reggaj (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi kimbobill where's the scottish meet likely to be lenny?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 2, 2009)

*welcome*

Hi there
keep an eye on Scottish meet 2009
4 definite at moment
more to come.


weez
Tony


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 2, 2009)

*Hayfield meet*

Hi yall

thank you for the lovely warm welcome and i will most definately watch this space for the Hayfield meet, i will be going,


----------



## Julie798 (Jan 3, 2009)

*meet*

Hi

I also may take the plunge and come to a meet, I did pop along to one last year for a couple of hours and the people were really nice, just got to work out how to put things on still, only had one trip out in the van, as son after buying it hubby became ill, but heswill be on the mend soon, so with or without hm, now I know peoplego it alone,


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi again Julie

i wll be on my own so if hubby dont mind you leaving him, go for it girl

*J*


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 3, 2009)

hi welcome to the site try to make the hayfield meet, as i went to one only for a few hours though and it was great . you will make some great friends there.


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 4, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi yall
> 
> thank you for the lovely warm welcome and i will most definately watch this space for the Hayfield meet, i will be going,



Polly usually comes on her own, so I think you will have a good gender match.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, thats great thanks, i will be going


----------

